# Help with cursor with The Sims



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

Hello,
In all the 5 years playing,this is a first for me.
Could someone tell me what's wrong,and how I may be able to fix this.
please See attachment.
When the game is finished loading and the main lot screen shows,my cursor fickers,and when I go on a lot this is what I get.

Thank you for your time,and your help.


"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

A reply from one of my Yahoo Sim groups:

To resolve this issue please take the following steps;
1. Check your display settings and make sure that the color palette
is set to Highcolor 16bit and 800x600 screen area. Click on Apply
and then OK to save your settings.

2. Try updating the driver for your video card. To update the driver
for your videocard, first determine what type of videocard you have.
This information is usually available in the System control panel,
in Device Manager, under the display adapters heading. Next, try to
obtain a new driver for that device from the manufacturer, either by
downloading one from the manufacturer's website or by contacting the
manufacturer of the card directly.

3. Reinstall DirectX, or download and install DirectX 9.0.

4. It's also possible that your monitor is incorrectly configured or
that the display driver you are using for your video card is
incorrect. Check the Display control panel and make sure your
monitor type is not set to VGA 640x480. If it is, try changing it to
support the specific model of your monitor, or try using SVGA
800x600. If this fails to help you, try updating the driver for your
video card by checking out the manufacturer's website.

5. Make sure that the mouse trails option is shut off for your
mouse. To do this please do the following;

a. Left-click on Start.
b. left-click on Settings
c. left-click on Control Panel
d. double-click on Mouse.
e. Once in the mouse properties locate the Motion tab and make sure
that the mouse trails option is unchecked.

5. Add a -w switch to the desktop shortcut.
A> Right-click on the shortcut and select "properties"
B> Pick the "shortcut" tab
C> Add the following switch to the "target" line: -w
The target line should read like this:
"C:\Program Files\Maxis\The Sims\Sims.exe" -w

Curser blinking

EATech support has several solutions for this problem:
You will experience trails or graphic corruption when the drivers
for your video card are out of date or the card doesn't meet system
requirements, your display settings are not set properly, or when
there is a conflict with DirectX. If changing these settings do not
help, you can try editing the shortcut to run the program in a
windowed mode.

To make sure your display settings are properly set:
1. Right click on the desktop and choose Properties.
2. Click on the Settings tab.
3. Check your display settings and make sure that the color palette
is set to Highcolor 16bit and 800x600 screen area.
4. Click on Apply and then OK to save your settings.

To check to see what video card you have (to check for drivers or
see if it meets requirements):
1. Click on the Start Menu and choose Run...
2. In the box type: dxdiag
3. This should bring up the DirectX Diagnostic Tool. Click on the
Display tab.
4. You video card is listed in the Device Box where it says Name.
5. You can check the memory of the card in the Device box where is
says Approx. Total Memory.
6. If you would like to download drivers, the maker of the Card is
listed where it says Manufacturer (go to their website for drivers).

To reinstall or upgrade DirectX:
1. Goto Microsoft's DirectX Page
2. There are directions and information about downloading DirectX on
this page.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.aspx?
url=/windows/directx/downloads/default.htm

To adjust your monitor's settings:
1. Left-click on Start.
2. Left-click on Settings
3. Left-click on Control Panel
4. Double-click Display and make sure your monitor type is not set
to VGA 640x480.
5. If it is, try changing it to support the specific model of your
monitor, or try using SVGA 800x600.
6. If this fails to help you, try updating the driver for your video
card by checking out the manufacturer's website.

To turn off mouse trails:
1. Left-click on Start.
2. Left-click on Settings.
3. Left-click on Control Panel.
4. Double-click on Mouse.
5. Once in the mouse properties locate the Motion tab and make sure
that the mouse trails option is unchecked.

To run in the game in a windowed mode:
1. Right-click on the desktop
2. Choose New, and then Shortcut.
3. Browse to The Sims folder. (Usually C:\program files\maxis\the
sims\sims.exe) and click OK/Open.
4. Choose next and finish and the shortcut should be on the desktop.
5. Right-click on the new shortcut and choose Properties.
6. Go to the Shortcut tab, and the Target Line should be highlighted.
7. Press the End key once to go to the end of the line.
8. Press the space bar once and type ?w
9. Press Apply and OK/Close.
10.Double click on the icon to start the game (the disk must be in
the drive).

When you start the game, the mouse should not leave trails. There
shouldn't be any corruption when you select a house to play in. When
your Sim moves, there will not be any trails. Scrolling should be
smooth and all objects should appear as is normal for them to
appear. All graphic corruption issues should now be resolved.

****************************************************************

Going to test the game now,Wish me LUCK! :/

"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

It turned out the acceleration bar was down a notch!


"S"
V^^^^V


----------

